# Ghorgon/Cygor conversion or replacement model?



## Gharof von Carstein (May 19, 2008)

Hey alll. 

Iv been searching this section for a sufficient Ghorgon conversion that will look the part or a cheap replacement model. but no such luck. there are some great looking models out there (70-100 dollar range, thats just crazy) but they are too expansive or have to be ordered from fricking china. Same basically goes for the cygor. Sure you can use the giant kit. But has anyone found a way to get rid of the flabby gut of the giant (minotaur torso would be too small right?) 
Some people say to just use a keeper of secrets as a ghorgon model, but honestly its too skinny for my taste and doesnt look the part AT ALL. The only good thing about the keeper is that it has the same amount of arms. the legs may look like bent back goat legs but thats more insect like to me. 

anyone have any thought on what to do here? If not than is there someone who can do reasonable custom work for a reasonable price for someone in europe?


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

There is this bad boy by Miss Painting Minatures

>> The crowd goes ooohhhh <<

Seems quite expensive. 

A giant could be a good start, but cutting of the belly and scultping a new flatter one would be a challenege.


----------



## Gharof von Carstein (May 19, 2008)

yes he is extremely kewl. so is their cygor. but both are way too expensive. im not paying a 100 dollars for a mini + shipping. My wife would kill me.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

There is this guy as well.







, but you are going to run into the same price issues. He runs £44.99 delivered, so you are still looking at about $72 (and some change) USD for him.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

That is an even cooler model, and not to badly priced considering the size of the model. Its not quite double the cost of a giant, and would still work out cheaper than commisioning somebody to make on.

I know very little about beastmen, but is Ghorgon a unit choice in the beastmen army book?


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

humakt said:


> I know very little about beastmen, but is Ghorgon a unit choice in the beastmen army book?


Yes. The Ghorgon is a rare choice for a beastmen army.


----------



## Gharof von Carstein (May 19, 2008)

so is the cygor and the jabber. all three are supposed to be huge and all have no models. the stuff on ebay is completly amazing and id love to buy em... unfortunatly im gonna need about 2 ghorgons and 2 cygors. thats about 400 dollars... whatever GW is gonna make for these models you know it wont look kewler than these. Thats why im looking so hard for a good conversion to do or a cheaper model thats looks better than what GW has. 

another good example of this is the razorgor model. it looks just awfull... iv seen way better alternatives online.


----------

